# tense times



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

My 9 week old pup managed to get into the laundry basket and devoured a pair of the wifes underwear :-\, the vet has said it may take upto a fortnight for them to pass through naturally, operating is out of the question due to her age.
Has anybody else encountered a similar problem and what was the outcome? Needless to say we're feeling quite tense at the moment even though Ruby is showing no adverse effects after 4 days.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/06/dogs-stomach-food-and-salmonella.html

Not to remove all worry but a dog's stomach is *very acidic * and can desolve most things. 

Watch closely and hope for the best. Cotton underwear would desolve quicker than nylon would be my guess. 



> Ruby is showing no adverse effects after 4 days.


If it has been 4 days, everything should have passed or desolved in normal conditions. I woiuld watch what solids pass through.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks redbird, they were flimsy cotton things but I've seen nothing pass through yet, fingers crossed that stomach acid has broken it down.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Ruby's digestive enzymes probably have a pretty good chance of digesting the cotton, since it is a natural fiber. If it was something synthetic, like nylon, it might be more of a chore. Like Rod said, just be very watchful and look for nice, normal poop. 

p.s. Who was supposed to be watching Ruby?


----------



## deeco3307 (Jun 13, 2010)

My dog has consumed more socks and underwear than I can count. He's mostly kicked the habit now, but he's thrown each of them up a day or 2 later. Scary, but not something to be overly concerned about unless they start acting funny.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Ya I wouldn't worry too much...most stuff like that they'll pass. Holly has gotten into lots of underwear & socks and it always comes out the other end, or they'll throw it up if they can't digest it. You'll notice if she isn't feeling well...but overall I wouldn't worry too much about it. If its been 4 days with normal stool then shes fine! I remember when Holly was young and I got so upset and scared over things like that...now its "darn!! that was my favorite pair!!" lol


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

nearly a week now and still no sign of the devoured underwear . Going to the vets tomorrow for her 2nd jab and microchip so I'll ask the vet to have a feel around.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Our Sam wolfed down one of my socks, ate a wasp, ate some rotten maget infested meat, tried some eye shadow and tried some shoe laces. Sam is alive and well. 

The thing I dread is his monthly flea, tick, heart worm medicine. He gets the runs every time. 

**** autocorrect feature on the iPad makes me type like a moron.


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

Our foster V swallowed a stocking hat  He had to make him through it up at the vet. He also swallowed a stuffed toy and he processed that naturally. Let us know how the Vet visit goes!


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

Remember you might have to "help" it along if you see him try and push and only a bit comes along...i had a friend who had to help TWO socks. 

FYI - ours is 8 mo. old and from the helpful forum here, we've learned this will be a tough one to break..you just have to be consistent and really keep an eye out. 

We opted for a tall capped hamper we close away in the closet...ha. they really change how you live.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Just want to give a shout-out to KonasPop!! That's exactly the kind of adjustment you need to make (capped hamper in the closet) if you have a pup under two years old!! Hurray for you!

If you haven't raised a puppy before, just let me say that you will be quite amazed at how much they settle down after that second birthday. It's as if someone flips a switch, and they suddenly become "grown-up" and a lot more trustworthy. ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

If you can post up A pic of your wife wearing them, it may give us a little more information to be able to offer advice..............


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> If you can post up A pic of your wife wearing them, it may give us a little more information to be able to offer advice..............


before or after they were eaten? ;D
vet was happy enough with her today and couldn't find any discernible signs of the offending item ;D
thanks for your concern folks.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

was very worried about Ruby today, constantly vomitting :-[, but just as I was going to bed my wife shouted me back downstairs......she'd managed to vomit up the knickers ;D ;D!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So glad to learn that Ruby is okay! Keep a close watch on her so she doesn't do it again... That couldn't have been much fun for her. Ahhh, puppies!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Our last dog did the exact same thing with...a sanitary pad. It was really disgusting, but good that the dog managed to get it back up intact. There's a reason why we don't flush those, it was completely untouched by the dog's digestive acid and enzymes...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

She's gained 4lb since I weighed her on saturday night


----------



## eeyoresfriend (Apr 28, 2011)

they are a worry aren't they - my pup stole a whole bag of pilchard cake at puppy class - she ran, full pelt, to the other end of the field and ate the whole thing, plastic food bag and all - we never saw that bag again, but spent over a week worrying, and checking for the darned thing!! 

You've gotta love em!


----------

